# Modern Arnis 80



## Dan Anderson (Sep 15, 2002)

Hi All,

You may or may not have wondered why I sign a number of my posts _Founder, Modern Arnis 80 _.  The question was raised on the WMAC forum under the World Head Of Family Sokeship Council Hall Of Fame awards thread.  A full answer is posted there so I need not repeat myself here.  

It's either informative or the beginning of yet another food fight.

:flame:  :biggun: 

Yours,
Dan Anderson
Founder, Modern Arnis 80


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 15, 2002)

my money is on food fight.

Chad


----------



## Roland (Sep 15, 2002)

I am not even sure where that other forum is, and do not even really want to have to go looking for it. Just me being lazy I guess.

If you are going open a thread like this one, do some cut and paste so we can all read what you have on your mind.

No teasing man!! So, please repeat.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## JediBudo (Sep 16, 2002)

Try this:
http://www.xpres.net/~gmattson/ubbs/
and then go to the Soke awards thread.

Jedibudo filling in for the non-computer literate Dan Anderson

PS - This is actually me on Jedibudo's computer.  If he actually said this I'd have to horsewhip him...if I had a horse.  Dan


----------

